# Mr. Aqua 48G Rimless...



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Woah...nice looking tank you've got there.


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice!
Take down a nice system and put up a better one.
Well done
mD


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great, makes me want to rescape my 48...


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

How much bowing do you get in that tank. I have a Mr.Aqua 60cm rimless tank and when filled up to 1" from the top there is noticable bowing. I noticed in the shops here the 10mm glass 90cm tanks my Mr.Aqua do not show much bowing, but even the LFS braced the corners on them when used as displays.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

There is some noticeable bowing but it's not bad. It seems to be less than I have seen on ADA 120-P tanks.


----------



## Kosey929 (Mar 27, 2011)

Your tank looks great! I just purchased a Mr. Aqua 12-gallon 'long' and can't wait to set it up. I'm glad to hear your happy with yours.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here is a quick video I made. Enjoy.

http://youtu.be/LyPD4ceqnSE


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

I like I like!

ps. your video doesn't work, says it's private


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! I like to see tanks that have the hardscape placed in the center. I was thinking of trying that in my next scape as I like the centered look vs. the usual golden ratio. Looking forward to updates!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Thats a great start out of the gate. I wish I could see these bigger Mr Aqua tanks in person. Nobody carries them locally. I have their 30c and really like it.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This weekend I am going to install some grommets to the sides of the stand to mimic the ADA stands. Soon I will purchase some lily pipes to complement the grommets...


----------



## tcampbell (Jun 8, 2006)

Overfloater said:


> There is some noticeable bowing but it's not bad. It seems to be less than I have seen on ADA 120-P tanks.


Can 

you take a picture showing the amount of bowing you get


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Update after weekly maintenance. Not much to note except more growth.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow that is really slick. So this is the _new _setup in the 48G right?

I wondered what that Mr. Aqua 48G woudl look like all set up.


----------



## jameslibtech (Sep 20, 2011)

killer set up, looks awesome!


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

thats one big tank dude I really like the arrangement of the plants roud:


----------



## grogan (Sep 13, 2011)

Everybody in the lower 48, you suck! Lol! I wish rimless tanks were sold in Alaska. I can get one but it has to be custom made for me for $$$ or shipped for $$$$$$$. Nice tank brother, the scape looks great. Careful the daggers of jealousy are shooting out of my eyes right now.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow... really nice scape


----------



## Aqua-Escaping (Oct 21, 2011)

*48g rimless*

How much did the tank cost you? Did it also come with a stand?


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

this looks really nice!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I have finished moving to my new home and the tank has been setup at the new place. 

I reused all existing plants and structure (minus 1 piece of wood). The layout is now focused on the left side of the tank with a large open space on the right 1/2 of the tank. 

I am thinking of adding a small cichlid such as an apisto or german ram. I have not decided yet. Thoughts and experiences on the cichlid would be appreciated. Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

What kind of light are you using for this tank?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

150W MH ADA bulb for 9 hours daily.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I found some nice pristella tetras at a LFS. I think I am going to pickup 10 to add to this tank. They are small and on sale


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So any new updates with pictures after your move? Maybe after you add the new tetras in?

Really nice tank. I like how it looks really clean with all the plants consolidated in that center island.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Tomorrow I will try to get some new pictures. It's maintenance day and I will probably be adding the fish. Right now there aren't any fish in the tank and it's very quiet.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here are a few quick and dirty images.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome! Tank looks great! I like the new layout.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Excellent looking tank. Well done Robert.


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I am envious. How bad is the evaporation? I want to do a rimless so badly in this size but my water is way too hard and my RO system way to under-powered to keep up. My second choice would be to put Malawi in but they jump too much for a rimless. I wonder if I could get super nice glass top...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Evaporation is no worse than a rimmed tank without a lid..  About a gallon a week. 

I wouldn't worry much about Mbuna jumping. I kept a tank of Demasoni and Yellow labs without a top and didn't have any problems. I'll try to dig a picture up.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the tank!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Got it.


----------



## thief (Jan 12, 2008)

Very nice scape, I think it is very inspirational and the moss on the wood allows for the mind to wonder a bit in the tank. have you considered buying some shrimp so that they would improve the longevity of the sands color. IMO, I think it would prevent noticeable algae carpets growing along your sandy foreground!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This tank isn't quite panning out the way I hoped it would. I have been ordering supplies and soon it will get a reboot that will tickle my collectoritis. Stay tuned.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Overfloater said:


>


Beautiful tank you got there! roud:

It reminds me of the planted Cichlid tank Travis had years ago. The thread exist but the photos are gone sadly.

Dan


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I remember Travis' tank. It was excellent.


----------



## bighollywood (Nov 27, 2011)

very nice scape. I hope to be able to do a tank like this one day.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

how's this looking these days? awesome stuff, super elegant


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Reboot initiated! 

Note the Fishneedit.com 36" T5HO fixture that has replaced the Aqualight Pro.










Recycled Amazonia original AS.










Capped with New Amazonia.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Not to hijack your thread Overfloater, but I'm curious to see how the Mr. Aqua tanks are in terms of build quality. I've been seriously considering a Green Leaf Aquarium 48G tank as an alternative to an ADA one...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

They are fairly nice. The silicone is thicker and has some bubbles here and there compared to an ADA tank.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

The original was gorgeous. I can't wait to see how the reboot goes - *subscribed*


----------



## Jeff.:P:. (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice, I love this tank, Im getting one with the stand very soon.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> They are fairly nice. The silicone is thicker and has some bubbles here and there compared to an ADA tank.


 Ok, thanks!


----------



## Ptjameso (Jan 1, 2012)

Subscribed


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Styxx, I just took a look at the tank and the few bubbles that exists are all on the bottom. There aren't any of the sides. Hope this helps!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here's a shot of one of the Pristella Tetras in this tank.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This tank has been turned into a cultivation tank. I have decided to take a break from aquascaping and just try to grow some plants. Nothing much to look at now but pictures will beforthcoming.


----------



## nnarth212 (May 10, 2012)

I love the look of the shifted scape-- looks like the rich shallows clearing into the deep.

Lovely effect.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Any updates on the new setup.. that second one you did was sick..

cant wait to see what you whip up now with that ADA


----------



## cturner (Aug 1, 2006)

Subscribed!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Not much to report. I am currently battling some issues that I am trying to resolve. . Stem plant growth is abysmally slow. I have never seen stems grow so slowly. 

I am pumping a ludicrous amount of CO2 and light into this tank and yet the stems are barely growing. In the past I have used this level of lighting and CO2 and a trimmed bush of rotalas would grow from a fresh cut, 10 inches to the surface in a week and a half. Now I have trimmed and its been a three weeks and I have approximately 1 inch of mediocre growth. Stunting is rampant.

I moved a few plants to my other tank 4 days ago and they have already grown 2 inches and color has perked up. Tank is lit by 150W ADA MH bulb.

I am starting to think the Fishneedit bulbs that come with the fixture are the problem. Everything I have ever read has said that light is light and plants don't care, but I am very suspicious.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I loved your 2nd scape, the 3rd was really cool too, the first wasn't bad either 

I saw one these recently in person recently and I was very impressed. I can easily tell the difference in quality between ADA and Mr. Aqua on nanos, not that Mr. Aqua look bad but on the bigger tanks, all the little things are far less noticeable. 

Can't wait to see what you have in store.


----------



## mapleleaf (Jan 1, 2012)

*moss*

how do you keep your moss short ?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Trim it shears.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I remember when I used to grow plants well.  Now macrandra looks like crap and my growth is hellaciously slow.

If I recall correctly these shots were taken on my 39G cube with 165W of AHS CF on for 10 hours a day about 2 inches off the water surface. Nowhere near as much CO2 as I am using now.

In an experiment of chance, I have dropped my fixture to 2".


----------



## Musclecar67 (Mar 17, 2012)

What store did you get the tank at? And do all Mr.Aqua 48G tanks come low iron?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm curious, what made you go from the metal halide/fluorescent combo to T5?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to try T-5 mostly. Also the single MH is not ideal for a 36" tank. The Fishneedit light was so cheap that I was willing to take a gamble.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> I wanted to try T-5 mostly. Also the single MH is not ideal for a 36" tank. The Fishneedit light was so cheap that I was willing to take a gamble.


I've always been a bit tempted to try T5 myself due to the volatile nature of MH, but I'm too attached to the shimmer. Nowadays if I had to try anything else it'd be LED, still has the shimmer of MH but lacks the heat. Also, I've consistently been skeptical about those fishneedit fixtures, I would not be surprised if you were right about the bulbs in it. I know they're not bad fixtures because I've never really heard complaints about them, and Barr loves his fishneedit MH, but I feel if they wanted to cut corners to get those low prices, it'd probably be on the bulbs. Pure speculation :hihi:

And at 12" off the surface, especially with the flourescents, that fixture should be OK for 36" IMO. Grand solar I is pretty much the same exact thing, and what amano uses on all his 90P's, 90H's are another story though. It's really when you get to salt water that halides need to be used for 24" and not much more. If you can't turn it around with the T5 I'd consider giving the old fixture a chance, if the T5 isn't doing it you don't have anything to lose in trying.

My tank is 30" and I have no problem getting the corners high amounts of light even with the 150w MH at 8" above the surface, and thats without the fluorescents. Right now it's 11" off the surface until things have settled in.


----------



## Maki808 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm new to all this.... Was wondering around how much did it cost for your set up?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Too much Maki. 

Well I have dropped crappy fishneedit light to 2" from water surface, sharply increased co2 addition, and reduced surface agitation to a slight ripple. 

I have been rewarded with increased growth, tons of pearling, and a nice thick surface scum. 

Things are looking up.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> Too much Maki.
> 
> Well I have dropped crappy fishneedit light to 2" from water surface, sharply increased co2 addition, and reduced surface agitation to a slight ripple.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it! Would love some pics, regardless of if it's just a cultivation tank :thumbsup:


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

No full tank shots at this time


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Just dropped the hammer on Giesemann bulbs!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*Status Update?*



Overfloater said:


> Just dropped the hammer on Giesemann bulbs!


Well, so how goes it!? Don't keep us in suspense, lol. That teaser photo of that red (renikii?) was nice. I hear you about taking a break. My new tanks is going to be loooowww maintenance. I've been doing this too long - my initial fiery excitement ended years ago, now I'm just happy watching things slowly progress. Is that hobbyist maturity talking I wonder? lol.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Bulbs won't be here until Friday. The photo was taken with only the plant bulbs on as you can clearly see from my hand.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> Bulbs won't be here until Friday. The photo was taken with only the plant bulbs on as you can clearly see from my hand.


Gotcha. Looking forward to the next set of FTS!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Giesemann bulbs are in. In this photo you can see top to bottom; Fishneedit plant bulb, 6500K, Giesemann Aquaflora, and Midday Sun.

The Aquafloras are not nearly as pink as I thought they would be. Overall, it's a definite improvement in color balance with two each of the Giesemann bulbs. I wish I had gone with my initial thoughts of 3 Aquafloras and one Midday though.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> Giesemann bulbs are in. In this photo you can see top to bottom; Fishneedit plant bulb, 6500K, Giesemann Aquaflora, and Midday Sun.
> 
> The Aquafloras are not nearly as pink as I thought they would be. Overall, it's a definite improvement in color balance with two each of the Giesemann bulbs. I wish I had gone with my initial thoughts of 3 Aquafloras and one Midday though.


Fascinating. Why exactly? I love the 6500k - why wouldn't you use an alternating 6500k/Midday sun or is that just redundant in terms of kelvin temp?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to work on reds so I plan on using the 2x2 combo for the time being. Another Aquaflora would have been nice I think.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Power was out here for 30 hours and my beautiful crypts I have been growing for months have melted to nothing. ;(


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Overfloater said:


> Power was out here for 30 hours and my beautiful crypts I have been growing for months have melted to nothing. ;(


*30 hours!* WTH?! OH noo...I'm so sorry! In the 10 years I've been in the hobby I've never tried crypts because of their level of difficulty. Won't they come back eventually?:frown:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

sorry to hear that Robert, I've been quite afraid of that happening to my tank as well, I've been lucky though. No generator, and the power has gone out a few times recently in my neighborhood before I set up this new scape due to all the extremely tall trees and old power-lines exclusive to my neighborhood due to the fact that it was one of the first neighborhoods in my town.

10 or so months ago our power was out for *8 days* and we lost all of our food, if I had a tank at the time it would have been a cube of mud by the time the power came back. 

Once again, condolences my friend


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The wendtii crypts have lost about 80% of their leaves. The green gecko is faring much better with about only 20% loss so far. The other plants seem unaffected.

They should grow back pretty quickly with the high light and co2 but it's always a bit unsettling to see so many leaves dissolve away.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Finally finished moving the tanks to my new house. After a few months of neglect, algae had become quite a problem. I saved what I could but most was lost. 

I rebooted this tank with an Iwagumi layout featuring only Eleocharis Belem. I'm pleased with the layout however it will take a few months at least to fill in. Here is a shot of the hardscape.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the new layout. I love you are using belem as well, should look really great in a larger tank. Hopefully the slope holds well over time. Dry start maybe? Just to make sure you have an advantage on the slope.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Terrific new scape.

Can't wait to see how that turns out.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW! thats a killer scape! right of the bat it is very dynamic! i love it! cant wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

No dry start here. The slope is holding well due to all important stone placement. The fish have been moved to another tank so I'm going to hit this tank hard with CO2. I don't anticipate much algae issues but time will tell.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Everything is going well with this tank. A little GSA on the glass and some minor brown algae on the stones that is easily scrubbed off. Plant growth is going medium and steady. I'm only using 2x54W t-5 for 7 hours daily. I'm tempted to add ottos and shrimp but I don't have any local sources for Amanos and Ive never had any luck with ottos.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

any pics?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Here it is at 4 weeks. 


















And here at 8 weeks today. Growth has been good so far. I have some lingering minor BBA issues, but nothing serious. I'd really like to see some fish in this tank. I have pristella and gold tetras on hand but I really think this tank would be a good fit for green tetras.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks stunning.


----------



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

I agree with talontsiawd. It really is stunning!

Any fish in there? _EDIT - thanks sundragon, somehow I missed reading the part you quoted :hihi:_


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> And here at 8 weeks today. Growth has been good so far. I have some lingering minor BBA issues, but nothing serious. I'd really like to see some fish in this tank. I have pristella and gold tetras on hand but I really think this tank would be a good fit for green tetras.


Really nice!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Two days ago my JBJ regulator solenoid bit the dust and now today one of my Coralife power center timers is broken. Hope this is not an omen of things to come!


----------



## jonathan (Nov 29, 2012)

How many pounds of substrate did it take to build this current setup ? So nice...


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

the middle rock pointing to the front is different from any other iwagumi i've seen. very original. no fish yet?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I would say it was about 6 18L bags of AS in this tank. Though about half was used AS that I had in storage. 

Thanks for the complement but I'm not sure there are any original iwagumi layouts anymore. .


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> Two days ago my JBJ regulator solenoid bit the dust and now today one of my Coralife power center timers is broken. Hope this is not an omen of things to come!


I don't know about your solenoid but I wouldn't worry about your Coarlife timer going out as being an ominous sign. It's more of an ominous sign of where Coarlife will go if they don't up their quality control. They are pretty much supposed to break, which sucks because it's a useful product.

That said, can't wait for updates, love this tank.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

talontsiawd said:


> I don't know about your solenoid but I wouldn't worry about your Coarlife timer going out as being an ominous sign. It's more of an ominous sign of where Coarlife will go if they don't up their quality control. They are pretty much supposed to break, which sucks because it's a useful product.


Well from what I have been reading, if the timers not on fire, I'm doing alright. :biggrin:


----------



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

Nice stone scape!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Overfloater said:


> Well from what I have been reading, if the timers not on fire, I'm doing alright. :biggrin:


Mine was always a concern to me. Luckily it broke before it burned my house down as well.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Monthly update. Just a bit more growth. BBA continues to be an annoyance. Next week I am going to give this a haircut. 

Later today I'm going to try to wrestle the Pristella tetras out of my other tank without destroying it and put them in this tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow. Seriously great. I always wanted to do belem type foreground but I found that it's just too tall for the tank sizes I have. I gave up on my most recent effort and went back to HC which I don't regret as it wasn't going to be compact enough but this is very inspiring to me.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

great job! It's really a pretty tank! I have been trying to get my dwarf hair grass to grow (more light, ferts, and CO2) but it's forever - I've been able to modulate it so I don't get BBA to reinfest my tank.

I have learned that Seachem Excel in a 10ml syringe to spot treat works amazingly well. I eradicated all of my BBA in a few weeks by doing that every other day.

*EDIT: *What filter are you using on your tank? I'm about to sell my Fluval 406 because the flow after cleaning is like a hamster blowing through a straw...


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

wow this is spectacular! the grass is so lush and green, I feel like i'd want to run my toes through it


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

sundragon said:


> I have learned that Seachem Excel in a 10ml syringe to spot treat works amazingly well. I eradicated all of my BBA in a few weeks by doing that every other day.
> 
> *EDIT: *What filter are you using on your tank? I'm about to sell my Fluval 406 because the flow after cleaning is like a hamster blowing through a straw...


I have been spot treating with peroxide and my preferred method, mechanical removal. 

The filter is an XP3 that I haven't cleaned in over a year. It's plenty of flow and reliable. I'm not a fan of Fluval filters though I haven't owned one in at least 7 years. Maybe the quality is better now.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Expertly done!


----------



## wastedtime (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow stunning tank, I really like the slopes, the tank has a great sense of depth.


----------



## jnaz (Apr 12, 2009)

Beautiful tank. Have fun netting out all of the belem after the haircut.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> I have been spot treating with peroxide and my preferred method, mechanical removal.
> 
> The filter is an XP3 that I haven't cleaned in over a year. It's plenty of flow and reliable. I'm not a fan of Fluval filters though I haven't owned one in at least 7 years. Maybe the quality is better now.


Thanks for the info - I'm done with Fluval - bypass and sad flow (I service my filter every 2 months)

How far is your light from your substrate?

The advice I got was that I wasn't producing enough PAR at the substrate for the hair grass to be happy so I moved it closer per the manufacturer's PAR rating.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

jnaz said:


> Beautiful tank. Have fun netting out all of the belem after the haircut.


Always a fun task. 

Sundragon, the light is about 30" from the substrate in the front. At the rear, it's about 22" due to the slope. These are T-5 Giesemann bulbs in a Fishneedit fixture. FWIW, Ive had this belem growing in a heavily shaded tank quite well. It stayed fairly low but growth was slower. I don't think it needs as much light as people seem to think.










New inhabitants. Nothing fancy but I think they're a good fit.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Trick: if you trim the front 2" worth of the sod out and carefully shake it as you remove it, you can sell it, and then nice new growth will fill in pretty quick and it'll be much shorter.

The other trick is to trim and then tuck the front edge under the soil. They you can vacuum the soil out and then over the next 1-2 weeks, a little bit of new soil will work it's way down there and you will not see a thick layer of soil, you can maintain the slope this way(they old soil you vacuumed, can be added behind rocks and in the back).


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks Tom. I plan to do just as you said. Also after the front sod strip is removed I will level the soil so it doesn't look so amateur.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Your tank is looking great — I love your hardscape!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Overgrown and weedy. Right before a massive hacking.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Overfloater said:


> Giesemann bulbs are in. In this photo you can see top to bottom; Fishneedit plant bulb, 6500K, Giesemann Aquaflora, and Midday Sun.
> 
> The Aquafloras are not nearly as pink as I thought they would be. Overall, it's a definite improvement in color balance with two each of the Giesemann bulbs. I wish I had gone with my initial thoughts of 3 Aquafloras and one Midday though.


Are there any threads that show you how to mix the light bulbs?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Just mix them according to what pleases your eye. It's highly subjective.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Hows the tank?


----------



## tizzite (Mar 28, 2010)

I like all the tanks, and the scapes.

I really like the sand in your first incarnation of this tank. Is it just pool filter sand?


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Overfloater said:


> Overgrown and weedy. Right before a massive hacking.


Great shot, this really is a nice tank to look at. :thumbsup:


----------



## denske (Feb 20, 2013)

Any updates? Just ordered a mr aqua 48, can't wait for it. Tank looks great.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Looking awesome, your picture should be in a magazine.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I was published in TAG. Not this tank though.  This tank managed to pull 317 in the IAPLC. Soon it will be getting a mild makeover. Stay tuned.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Overfloater said:


> I was published in TAG. Not this tank though.  This tank managed to pull 317 in the IAPLC. Soon it will be getting a mild makeover. Stay tuned.


Nice setup, congrats!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The Eleocharis has been removed and replaced with glosso. 

I wanted to get something that would stay a bit lower as the hairgrass was growing taller than I would prefer and was obscuring quite a few stones. A lower groundcover should give the stones more presence.

Only time will tell.


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

Great job, you really got everything dialed in and it looks spectacular. I'm interested to see how the glosso looks


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The glosso should work out better. One of the major issues I was having is that somehow riccia and taiwan moss had migrated into this tank and were a nuisance.

If you've ever tried to remove riccia or moss from thick, dense hairgrass then you know my pain.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Teaser pic....


----------



## synaethetic (Oct 4, 2011)

I expect nothing but excellence given your previous dutch masterpiece. Was just browsing through your 37g journal from 07-09' the tank looks absolutely stunning. Quite an inspirational scape. What I have gathered from it is; high PAR levels = beautiful, happy stem plants.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Overfloater said:


> I was published in TAG. Not this tank though.  This tank managed to pull 317 in the IAPLC. Soon it will be getting a mild makeover. Stay tuned.


Okay can't wait!


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

Update?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Things were going pretty decently. I took this picture today before an overhaul. I'd hoped to ride this layout out until it was ready for some quality pictures but alas, today it was overhauled. 

Lingering BBA that only seemed to grow on the rocks required twice weekly scrubbing to get removed and a lovely surface scum was ever present. 

Solution, remove rocks and reinstall a surface skimmer I've had in storage for years. 
Result crystal clear surface and a new surface for the BBS to grow on. 


















Pay no attention to the round river stone. It is just to hold the wood down until it becomes waterloggged. It will be removed. 
Two hours after the amendment. A bit cloudy but not too bad. I managed to save the placement of plants. Literally no plants were uprooted and replanted. Just some trimming and installation of Rotala cuttings and addition of some beat up Nana petite from my other tank..
I removed the in-tank diffuser and plumbed the CO2 into the canister intake. It remains to be seen how effective that will be but I will keep an eye on it and make necessary adjustments.

Part of the reason for removing the Seiryu stones was because they were raising my kH. I think this may be part of the issues with the BBA. The inconsistency. My tap is 3 degrees but within two days the stones would raise it to 8. By water change day a week later it was 12-13. 

I plan to do a quasi-dutch setup here ala Tom Barr and others.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Quick cell phone shot. Minor tweaking. I removed the spraybar and replaced with a single nozzle. Lots of flow and less clutter on left side of tank.

Picked up some Ludwigia Peruensis from the LFS and installed the first "street". It's emergent growth so it will take some time to convert.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Glad to see you're still going with this tank! Looking good as always.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Water change day and a top down shot.

Coming along well. No issues to speak of. I have a nice load of stems coming soon and a red sun bulb, so that will be interesting.

I am thinking about cleaning my filter this week. It's been over a year I believe.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice update — it's looking great!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Got my shipment of plants in yesterday. Now it's become clear that I don't have enough space. 

We have the local convention coming up in a few weeks so my options are to toss a bunch of plants or leave a few floating for the next few weeks. I chose the latter. 

CO2 seems to be working splendidly. Plants are pearling actively a few hours after lights on and I'm looking at about a 1.6 degree pH drop.

Glossostigma grows so fast it has to be hacked back at least weekly to keep it out of other areas.


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

I just read through this whole thread. Very nice scapes you have done. I'm looking forward to see the new one progress. Post up some new pics after adding your new plants.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey if you have any extras... I am starting a new scape ya know 

Excited to see what you have planned.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

If you need some glosso I can help you out.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> If you need some glosso I can help you out.


Hehe, I'll keep that in mind in case come monday when I go to pick up some HC and my LFS doesn't have any. They always have so much of it though, great place  Also awaiting some Eleocharis "mini" from portugal! Fingers crossed it comes in good shape or the scape will be seriously delayed... Although Tom Barr may be hooking me up, such a nice dude.

Interestingly, that new mini glosso showed up while I was off the scene the past two years, been very tempted to try it over the HC.

So, any hints as to what you have planned? Anxiously awaiting! Love your work.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Cool. Probably tomorrow I'm going to be trimming the glosso back hard so I can have fresh growth to sell at the convention. If you need any it will be two weeks or so. 

I look forward to the reboot on your tank.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Current layout prior to maintenance today. 

Removed nana petite and some colorata due to space constraints. Added the 7 new species of plants in their new homes for the time being while they grow out. Glosso was hacked back pretty hard but will soon repair itself. 

Everything is growing well so far. Just need time to thicken up the plants and I can better work on some streets. UVL red sun makes a great difference to expression of the reds.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice! I love the red you were able to get while still keeping the foreground green. At first glance the red plants looked so red that I thought it was some bulb trickery, then I saw how green the foreground was :icon_eek:. Those bulbs are great, I never would have thought you could keep everything else so green.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work! It looks pretty cool with the extra red in the spectrum.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The red looks to be a bit much in the photo but in person it's much better balanced. I need to figure out how to better use the white balance on my camera.

I am thinking about going with a sump on this tank. I'm a bit on the fence. All I really need to buy is a return pump and HOB overflow. I have a 20G long sitting around I would use for the sump.

I'm looking into how to diffuse CO2 into a sump with no extra equipment. It's a daunting task.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What a lovely tank!

Thank you for illustrating that allowing plants to grow in can create height and depth.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

Nice tank! Like the contrast. Im in need of some glosso if you are gonna have some for sale in a couple weeks. Or as soon as this ohio weather makes up its mind.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> The red looks to be a bit much in the photo but in person it's much better balanced. I need to figure out how to better use the white balance on my camera.


I've been running into the same problem with the 'green' ADA HQI, looks great in person, but it's quite difficult to get an accurate photo. I know there are features on my camera that will help, I need to learn some more about it. iPhoto isn't enough and no photoshop here 

So why the sudden desire for a sump? Canisters not doing it for you these days? Definitely a cool idea, would love to see you give it a shot, I'm sure you could nail it.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

Overfloater said:


> The red looks to be a bit much in the photo but in person it's much better balanced. I need to figure out how to better use the white balance on my camera.
> 
> I am thinking about going with a sump on this tank. I'm a bit on the fence. All I really need to buy is a return pump and HOB overflow. I have a 20G long sitting around I would use for the sump.
> 
> I'm looking into how to diffuse CO2 into a sump with no extra equipment. It's a daunting task.


Just inject the co2 into the return pump, it will break it up into a mist, or use a needle wheel but i find you lose to much flow with the needle wheel.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

kwheeler91 said:


> Nice tank! Like the contrast. Im in need of some glosso if you are gonna have some for sale in a couple weeks. Or as soon as this ohio weather makes up its mind.


I'm going to cut out most of it on the 30th to bring to the local auction. Not really sure how much will sell so if there is any left I can ship it out Monday if you still want it.

-Robert


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

CmLaracy said:


> So why the sudden desire for a sump? Canisters not doing it for you these days? Definitely a cool idea, would love to see you give it a shot, I'm sure you could nail it.


I have an extra 20L laying around that would be perfect for a sump on this tank. The canister works great but I'd like to try to get as much equipment out of the tank as possible. I don't have much in there now as it is, but less would be better.  I prefer simple clean setups.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd like to add something green where that brown Crypt Wendtii is. It's a beautiful plant and I hesitate to move it because it will most certainly lose a bunch of it's leaves. Perhaps Staurogyne repens?

I have a bunch of blyxa japonica floating in my other tank but I'm not sure if it would look very good there. We can only try. 

I have to wait until I remove most of the glosso next week to free up some space anyway.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Full tank shot and then the first "street" that is starting to form. Both taken with my cellphone.

Everything is growing well. The colorata in the back just hacked back today. I think I'm going to get rid of it soon. It's not coloring up at all. In the past I've been able to get it very red. I think this may be a crappy strain. Very disappointing since it came from a vendor and was IMO expensive for a small portion of a common plant.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Reworked the layout a bit. Removed a ton of glosso and buzzed what was left.

Move the crypt to the right and in it's place added a bunch of staurogyne repens. 

Added some blyxa japonica to the front right corner. Waiting for everything to grow. Always the name of the game. So far good growth with minimal problems. Some BBA here and there but it's easily removed.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking good. I just got one of those MR Aqua tanks which is going to replace one of my 40 breeders.

I see that you had the tank since 2011, do you see any degradation? Also is the glass easily scratch-able?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

No problems with the tank. It's holding up well.


----------



## parrottbay (May 14, 2012)

How many T5HO bulbs are on this guy??!! Would two T5HO single GLO fixtures be adequate enough for to equal the same?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

love the red hue coming off of the light...reminds me a a peaceful sunset...


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

parrottbay said:


> How many T5HO bulbs are on this guy??!! Would two T5HO single GLO fixtures be adequate enough for to equal the same?


It's a 4 bulb fixture. I run two bulbs for 8 hours with the additional two on for 3 hours in the middle.

It's plenty of light.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Digging the red, which I usually don't. Nice departure from NA style.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

So it's been two weeks since the last update and a fairly large trim was in the works. The Ludwigia red and Ludwigia Senegalensis had reached the top of the tank so they were topped. Everything else is growing well and was trimmed to thicken up stands. 

Removed the crypt because it was taking up too much room. Staurogyne repens has many yellow leaves during the transition but plenty of new growth.

Need to sell the Ludwgia red and L. Schaeracarpa to make some room. There is also another row of Peruensis behind the barely visible row with about 10 stems growing that I really have no room for. 

BBA continues to be a minor headache. Unfortunately I can't seem to push CO2 and higher with my current distribution method.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks great, really like this tank. I have a Mr. Aqua 48 coming in this week I hope and can't wait to set it up. Been following yours for a while and it's given me some ideas.

Trying to decide on the carpet now. Glosso is in the running but I'm not positive.


----------



## DvanK (Feb 27, 2009)

How many running tanks do you have? I was going through your photobucket pics and all of the pics/tanks look very impressive.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Just two right now. This high tech tank and a 39G Oceanic that is mainly just for plant overflow. It's mostly nana petite and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I removed all wood as it was a magnet for BBA. Should reduce my maintenance in removal of it; something I do not enjoy.

Removed my mid day burst of extra two bulbs so now there is only 8 hours of 2x39W. One UVL Red sun and one Geisemann Mid Day. Raised light fixture by two inches. Color balance looks great to me and the reduced light should hopefully slow the BBA down.

I am having problems with the Peruensis growing horizontally. Hopefully reduced light should prevent that problem. 

These pictures are unedited except for a little brightening.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

Like the all plant layout, sometimes rocks and driftwood change the chemistry of the tank and take plant space. Nice tank!


----------



## Young (Jul 26, 2013)

This tank looks amazing! Could you post a current list of plants in the tank?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Plant list at this time:

Ludwigia Sphaerocarpa
Ludwigia Peruensis
Rotala Colorata
Rotala Mini Butterfly
Ludwigia Senegalensis
Ludwigia red Pantanal
Alternanthera Reineckii mini
Hygrophilia araguia
Ludwigia sp Red
Glosso
Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Updated pics coming soon.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Moved some plants around. Added some Nana Petite. BBA on a sharp decline since raising the lights a few more inches.

Replaced the canister with a sump. Seems to be working well. CO2 saturation doesn't seem to be an issue. The overflow is an eShopps PF-300 which IMO seems to be a bit big. I may replace it with a PF-Nano in the near future.


----------



## Chizpa305 (Feb 13, 2011)

Very sexy looking plant colors and arrangement. What's the short red plant in the middle called?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Alternanthera Reineckii mini would be my guess.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Tank looks beautiful! The lights add so much extra red to the plants.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

That is really beautiful! Wonderful work!


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Gorgeous tank. How high are your lights suspended above the waterline?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Lights are probably about 15" off the water surface.

I just dropped the hammer on a PF-Nano overflow and smaller Rio pump. 

I'll have the PF-300 and Rio 1700 up on the for sale forum if anybody's interested. Brand new!


----------



## 180g (May 20, 2014)

How many par at the sub do you have?


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Overfloater said:


> Lights are probably about 15" off the water surface.
> 
> I just dropped the hammer on a PF-Nano overflow and smaller Rio pump.
> 
> I'll have the PF-300 and Rio 1700 up on the for sale forum if anybody's interested. Brand new!


Thanks. Got me wondering if I should raise mine. I'm getting some hair algae and I'm 10"s above the water. Same exact tank, but dual BML setup.

I've not read much on the overflows for planted tanks. What benefits do they provide?

*edit* just realized they are for sumps, I'm not ready to get into that yet


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Looking great man. I might have to see this in person sometime


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Nice looking tank man!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

180g said:


> How many par at the sub do you have?


No idea. Maybe Nick can bring over his PAR meter to measure it. It's a Fishneedit fixture which are not known for their great reflectors or ballasts.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

bsantucci said:


> Thanks. Got me wondering if I should raise mine. I'm getting some hair algae and I'm 10"s above the water. Same exact tank, but dual BML setup.
> 
> I've not read much on the overflows for planted tanks. What benefits do they provide?
> 
> *edit* just realized they are for sumps, I'm not ready to get into that yet


Reducing light exposure is always a good start to battling algae.

The sump was just something I wanted to try. Surface skimming is probably the most valued component of a sump IMO. I was running a skimmer on my canister so surface scum was not an issue but it's nice to have a cleaner overflow setup.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

UDGags said:


> Looking great man. I might have to see this in person sometime


Anytime!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Update. Added some Rotala Macrandra Japan Red that I was finally able to get a hold of. Have to see how it colors up. Moved 9 Glowlight Tetras from my other tank. 

Overall going very well. BBA is almost entirely gone. Looks much better in person. I need to improve my photography skills.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## kylehca (Oct 15, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using TapTalk


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

For the first time I know every plant used in a stunning tank! You've got some serious aquascaping skills


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Things going well. Fattened some groups, reduced others. Lots of Nana petite that I'm considering reducing due to the amount of space it takes up.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow. I's refreshing to see a Dutch style planted tank. Shame we don't see it more often; I hope it's interest is revived with the AGA contest now having a section for it.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Ugh, those colors though, so good, so good.

Whats in the front right?


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Very nice Dutch style scape!

I noticed at some point you had a full carpet of DHG Belem. How difficult was it to maintain the carpet and were there any tips you might have with regards to that plant?


----------



## umarnasir335 (Mar 2, 2014)

That looks spectacular! I love the use of Anubias nana petite to divide sections within planting, especially in the dutch style here.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

HybridHerp said:


> Ugh, those colors though, so good, so good.
> 
> Whats in the front right?


Looks to be E. Tennellus.

Bump:


Capsaicin_MFK said:


> Very nice Dutch style scape!
> 
> I noticed at some point you had a full carpet of DHG Belem. How difficult was it to maintain the carpet and were there any tips you might have with regards to that plant?


It's not too difficult. Just needs a haircut now and then. Eventually it becomes too thick and you'll have to take it all out and restart.


----------



## TheGrinch (Nov 13, 2014)

do you have a list of the names of all your plants?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

TheGrinch said:


> do you have a list of the names of all your plants?



Post 166 has a plant list.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

Great looking tank, love it all! I have no experience with Hygro Araguaia, does it stay nice and low like that all the time and is it hard to get that red color?

I have the same tank as you also, I see you use an overflow I think? Is the return just that pvc piping? I have a stainless jet pipe on my front blowing down across the front and down, but I think due to my rock scape I have trouble with flow reaching back to the far right. Been using a Koralia 240 but I feel that blows a lot of my stems around. Was curious if your setup provides perfect flow? I think you have less obstructions than me though.


----------



## Drewsplantednutz (Jan 25, 2012)

umarnasir335 said:


> That looks spectacular! I love the use of Anubias nana petite to divide sections within planting, especially in the dutch style here.


Yes the anubias really pops in with all the red in there. Very inspiring as im getting back into full planted tanks, Ive been stuck in the shrimp scene, so grabbing a 29g soon and downgrading the 20long. Is the anubias growing on some wood or something to elevate it?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Drewsplantednutz said:


> Yes the anubias really pops in with all the red in there. Very inspiring as im getting back into full planted tanks, Ive been stuck in the shrimp scene, so grabbing a 29g soon and downgrading the 20long. Is the anubias growing on some wood or something to elevate it?


Yes, each side of the Anubias is attacked to a small branch.

Bump:


bsantucci said:


> Great looking tank, love it all! I have no experience with Hygro Araguaia, does it stay nice and low like that all the time and is it hard to get that red color?
> 
> I have the same tank as you also, I see you use an overflow I think? Is the return just that pvc piping? I have a stainless jet pipe on my front blowing down across the front and down, but I think due to my rock scape I have trouble with flow reaching back to the far right. Been using a Koralia 240 but I feel that blows a lot of my stems around. Was curious if your setup provides perfect flow? I think you have less obstructions than me though.


For me the hygrophilia lancea stays pretty low. It does start to creep up taller after awhile without trimming. I think that's mainly due to the fact that it is crowded in and can't spread laterally. This tank is also pretty high light so I think that contributes to the brownish/red color and lateral growth.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

For a picture junky like myself, this was a great read. Very fun to scroll through the 14 pages and see the progress and changes made. Definitely a pretty tank. I was hoping for an overhead shot to see how the rimless 'bowed' like you mentioned.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I am going to get some new pictures up in the next few days. It's been a month and that's far too long.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Latest update. Going pretty well. Running out of space and may need to remove a good bit of the nana petite.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I really like that color on the Hygrophilia Araguaia. I think I might get some for my next scape here in a week or two. Hopefully, I can bring out the reds in it like you do.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

UDGags said:


> I really like that color on the Hygrophilia Araguaia. I think I might get some for my next scape here in a week or two. Hopefully, I can bring out the reds in it like you do.



Yeah it's a pretty interesting color. Brownish/red, almost burgundy. I should have more in 3 weeks or so if you're still looking.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Yeah, I might be. I wouldn't mind making the drive to Columbus sometime anyways to see your tanks in person.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Found two 1/2 inch glowlight tetra fry living in the sump today. Now what to do with them.....


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mynwnHlCmw

In the video you can see the recently added eriocaulon parkeri in the front right, my first attempt with erios. In the right rear you can see some new Nesaea Pedicellata Golden that was grown emersed. Should hopefully convert well and will add a nice splash of yellow to the tank. On the right is some Rotala Wallichi that has been in the tank for 9 days or so. I picked it from a local guy who was not having much luck with it in his tank. Seems to be responding well. It was pretty far gone when I received it.


----------



## knm<>< (Mar 18, 2010)

If you decide to ditch some nana petite, let me know. I'm going to need quite a bit soon.

Tank looks amazing, btw.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I always have nana petite. I'm about to post a for sale thread now actually.


----------



## chinaboy1021 (May 30, 2003)

Hi Overfloater,

Do you have any tips for growing Nana petite? My high tech tank is relatively new (1 week), my 3 bunches (golf ball size) are showing new leaves but I was wondering if you had any pro-tips. I really like how your anubias is growing as I've see Amano grow it with the same proficiency.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

chinaboy1021 said:


> Hi Overfloater,
> 
> Do you have any tips for growing Nana petite? My high tech tank is relatively new (1 week), my 3 bunches (golf ball size) are showing new leaves but I was wondering if you had any pro-tips. I really like how your anubias is growing as I've see Amano grow it with the same proficiency.


There's not much to it. The hardest thing is keeping them clean of algae. Don't be afraid to cut off old, battered, or algae covered leaves. In a high light tank, it will put out several new leaves per week.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

Latest dutch-like scape is gorgeous!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Pretty happy with the left side. Right side could use some work.

I have some Erio Compressum coming so I'll have to see what I can do.

Everything is growing well except the Nesaea Pedicellata Golden. That seems to be a tough egg.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Beautiful tank! 

I had a Mr aqua 12 gallon, it was really long for a 12 gallon but it was an amazing tank.
I'm not sure why, the glass scratched easily though.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

They have a 12G Mr Aqua at a local store around here. I was tempted to buy it since the dimensions were so sweet.

I'm going to be buying a rimless 48x18 tank to replace my 33G in the very near future. Space is at a premium.


----------



## bsantucci (Sep 30, 2013)

I just picked up 3 stems of the same nesaea golden too. Mine was pretty ratty when I got it last week but I see nice growth coming in. I read it's a tough plant. What issues are you having with yours? 

Tank looks great BTW


----------



## bk. (Sep 27, 2014)

What LFS are you gojng to that carries mr. Aqua stuff? I've yet to find a decent place around the columbus area.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

Rivers to Reefs is an Aqua dealer. I just received the Aqua48 I ordered through them. Good price too. Lower than MarineDepot.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Gorgeous tank! How do you get the colors to pop so well? Also what are the fish in the pic above?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

bk. said:


> What LFS are you gojng to that carries mr. Aqua stuff? I've yet to find a decent place around the columbus area.


Yes, it was Rivers to Reefs. Great shop. I highly recommend stopping in.

Bump:


bsantucci said:


> I just picked up 3 stems of the same nesaea golden too. Mine was pretty ratty when I got it last week but I see nice growth coming in. I read it's a tough plant. What issues are you having with yours?
> 
> Tank looks great BTW


I started with 6 stems that were grown emersed. Pretty much they just rotted away under water. A few put out new growth but that eventually dissolved or became stunted. I still have two stems. Maybe it will turn around but I'm not holding my breath.

I pulled a few stems and I'm growing them emersed and they seem to be doing quite well so hopefully I will have more to experiment with.

Bump:


sundragon said:


> Gorgeous tank! How do you get the colors to pop so well? Also what are the fish in the pic above?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The fish are glowlight tetras. They are actually doing very well and even breeding. I found two fry in the sump and another one in the main tank.


----------



## sundragon (Jan 10, 2011)

Overfloater said:


> The fish are glowlight tetras. They are actually doing very well and even breeding. I found two fry in the sump and another one in the main tank.


They look really cool against the colors of the plants! 

I'm looking to reboot my tank. Do you have a Rena filter (judging by the color of your intake and output)? Which model if so. I'm not to happy with the Fluvial 406 I have.
You've got a spray output, do you use inline CO2 or have an in tank diffuser?


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Did you change your bulb combination? Seems a lot more red.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

it looks more reddish/pinkish....did you maybe add or switch to another pink bulb?? it looks AMAZING!!! 



Raul-7 said:


> Did you change your bulb combination? Seems a lot more red.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

To me it looks over-saturated and unnatural. Somewhat like those old photographs from the 1980's.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

sundragon said:


> They look really cool against the colors of the plants!
> 
> I'm looking to reboot my tank. Do you have a Rena filter (judging by the color of your intake and output)? Which model if so. I'm not to happy with the Fluvial 406 I have.
> You've got a spray output, do you use inline CO2 or have an in tank diffuser?


No, this tank has a sump. At one point it did have an XP3. I've had an XP3 and XP1 for about 8 years now and they've been the best filters I've used.

Bump:


Raul-7 said:


> Did you change your bulb combination? Seems a lot more red.


No it's still the same bulbs. 2 red suns, and aquaflora and a midday.

Bump:


Raul-7 said:


> To me it looks over-saturated and unnatural. Somewhat like those old photographs from the 1980's.


Not going for a natural look in this tank. Just trying to grow some plants.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

I didn't mean it as a dig, but if they are the same bulbs why does it look more balanced: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showpost.php?p=7212794&postcount=199


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

You can see the bulbs in the reflection. They are the same bulbs as I have currently. I have been trying to adjust the white balance on my camera to a more accurate setting. 

Check out the video I posted and you can see the exact coloring of the bulbs.


----------



## nolofinwe (Mar 4, 2015)

Really nice aquascapes in this tank so far - love it. 

In the first setup, what did you use for sand? I couldn't find anything in there on substrate. Thanks!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

nolofinwe said:


> Really nice aquascapes in this tank so far - love it.
> 
> In the first setup, what did you use for sand? I couldn't find anything in there on substrate. Thanks!


That was Pool Filter Sand. One of my favorite substrates. I use PFS and Aquasoil Amazonia.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Added the Erio compressum and removed the ludwigia peruensis.

I really like the compressum. It took a bit of a beating in shipping but it seems it will recover quickly.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Moved a bunch of stuff around and added a few more species. Changed some bulbs, etc. 

Picked up a bunch of Rotala Ramosior Florida at the AGA Convention auction. I'm excited as I haven't kept this plant in about 3 years and it's a real beauty.

Will try to update with pictures soon.


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

Any updates with this fabulous tank?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah it's still going. Having some algae issues due to neglect and what not. I have been very busy over the last few months. 

Next week I am going to break it down and replace the Aquasoil with PFS and maybe a bit of hardscaping. I will also reduce the plants to 4-6 species of larger groupings.


----------



## jsarrow (Jun 10, 2008)

cool, looking forward to seeing the new scape.

Question: I have a 90P and similar light set up as your but canister filter instead of a wetdry. Curious if your going to stick with the wetdry filter and what's the spec's on it and what your photo period is for the lights?

Thanks!


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

jsarrow said:


> cool, looking forward to seeing the new scape.
> 
> Question: I have a 90P and similar light set up as your but canister filter instead of a wetdry. Curious if your going to stick with the wetdry filter and what's the spec's on it and what your photo period is for the lights?
> 
> Thanks!


I removed the sump awhile back and went back to my xp3. The lights are on for 8 hours daily with a few hour burst in the middle. 

The rank is mostly done. It just needs a little cleanup and some minor plant modifications.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

I rebooted this tank with my old AS since I was having some serious issues with BBA. I think it was related to the PFS since nothing else I changed seem to slow the BBA down. 

It's a very simple layout now with just NLJF, Brown crypt Wendtii, and Glosso.


----------

